# Sharpell jet sled w/ skids , asking $45.00 pick up in Hilliard( Columbus)



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Two year old Sharpell jet sled measures 54”x24”x10”
like new , used Two times. Bought a bigger sled, and won’t use this one.
paid $60.00, plus $30.00 for the skids.
message me here, or e-mail me, [email protected]


----------



## QuarryRidge (Mar 3, 2013)

PM sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Sold pending pick up, thanks quarry


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Sold, thanks Chad, nice to meet you today


----------

